# Trying something different today....



## AllenOK (Jan 14, 2008)

My other half, PeppA, has been begging me, for months, to smoke off some pork and make Posole with the smoked pork.

Well, a couple days ago, I bought a pork picnic shoulder roast, skin on.  Last night I got it out, cut off the skin, and seasoned it up with my rub.  I let it sit in the fridge all night, uncovered.  This morning, at around 6:20 am, I fired up my smoker.  The roast went in around 7 am.  I'm planning on treating it just like I do pork butt, smoke for 5 hours, then wrap in plastic, then foil, and into a 250 degree oven for 4 hours.  This way, it should come out of the oven at 4 pm, leaving me plenty of time to prep the ingredients for Posole, and to pull the pork.  Dinner tonight ought to be good!

I'm hoping to have some leftover pulled pork to use for "other" things.  Either just some basic BBQ sandwiches, quesadillas, enchiladas, or something.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you use canned hominy or the dried stuff. The dry is superior to the canned. If you can't get the dry I will send you some.You wont believe the difference.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2008)

That sounds GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 14, 2008)

POSOLE: a traditional pre-Columbian soup or stew made from hominy, with pork (or other meat), chile, and other seasonings and garnish, such as cabbage, lettuce, oregano, cilantro, avocado, radish, lime juice, etc. There are a number of variations on pozole, including blanco (white or clear), verde (green), de frijol (with beans), and elopozole (sweet corn, squash, and meat).

Just in case anyone else didn't know what the heck it was, LOLOLOL!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 14, 2008)

jpmcgrew, I've used dried Posole once or twice, many, many, years ago.  I do remember that it took hours to get the Posole to soften up.  That was back before I got into cooking professionally, and I don't really remember what the flavor difference was like.  I've been using the canned, and for an extra "corn" flavor, I add some corn tortilla chips to the soup and let that cook into the soup.  It helps to tighten the soup up, as well as add a "corny" taste to it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2008)

Allen, it does take a few hours but well worth it it. I like like to soak mine in water overnight it helps speed up the process a little. It has a good corn flavor but what I like best is its a little bit chewy and has an earthy flavor.
If you think you might try it again and can't find any I would be happy to send some to you. Oh, sometimes I start the posole early an hour or so then add the rest of the ingredients. A crock pot is perfect for this dish it's also a traditional dish at Christmas in New Mexico.


----------



## beerco (Jan 16, 2008)

Watcha gonna do with the skin?


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 16, 2008)

Stock!

The pork was pretty amazing.  Probably one of the most tender pieces of meat I've smoked in years.  Considering the price difference between pork butt and picnic shoulder, I may move over to picnic shoulder.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never had the dish, but it sure sounds great, Allen!


----------



## beerco (Jan 17, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Stock!


 
 YOu ain't lived until you've tried grilled cracklins.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*hominy*

An old friend of mine, who was a Southern transplant to Michigan, gave me some hominy that she had made from scratch with the lye and everything.  I tried it, but I imagined I was tasting the lye and couldn't eat it.  The next thing she brought over was a big coon stew.  That was also hard to get down, but I'm sure it was my imagination again.  I like other game but the grease got to me.  
I've had homemade hominy since then, and it's really good, and much better than even buying and reconstituting dry hominy.  It sure would be neat sometime, as long as you're making the pork with such care, to attempt to make everything from scratch! If you're successful, you could get a job as a demonstrator of pioneer meals!


----------

